# Schwinn Fastback And Stingray Posters



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 23, 2016)

Always thought these poster were very cool.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Jewelman13 (Feb 23, 2016)

I need/ want those!!! Lol


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 23, 2016)

Not Schwinn but a very rare Swing Bike Poster I acquired a few years ago. You just don't see these at all.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Feb 25, 2016)

Dan, I love that Fastback poster... It gives me the feeling Batman is in the house..


----------



## vastingray (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice collection Dan I've never seen the fastback one either


----------

